# Juno Pictures!! (2 month old buckskin colt)



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm really bad at narrowing it down


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow he is a gorgeous little boy!! I want hehe


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

What a sweet face! * rubs his little fuzzy muzzle*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nawwww!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, he is going to be a looker for sure!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Me Wants!!! NOW!!! :3 Absolutely adorable!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I happen to think he's not to bad looking :wink: :lol:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

awwwh he is super cute & very handsome, I do believe I need to have him


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I might have to draw him, he is so cute.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ohhh he is sooo adorable!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Feel free to draw him, just make sure to share it with us!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

If he goes missing don't come to my barn =] He is adorable


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

paintluver said:


> If he goes missing don't come to my barn =] He is adorable


 That's right cause he will be at mine ...*cough ...cough..* I mean NOT at mine >.>


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

Aw he is so cute !


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So, I will be over their on Friday. Hope he can trailer cause I think I might be taking him home... ;D Lol He is way cute!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys  
If you plan on taking Juno, you might as well make room for two! His mom is pretty protective :lol:


----------

